# Anyone care to share laundry soap recipes?



## sjeanine (Nov 22, 2008)

With the economy going like it is...I need all the help I can get!


----------



## earthmother99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I just use a bar of fels naptha with 1 cup boraxo and 1 cup of washing soda. I run this thru my food processor and use 2 Tbsp per load. It really does a great job. I also have some soap I made with 0%Superfat which is working out great to rub into oily stains , but would prob work well in place of the fels naptha, which I will be trying next.I chose to go the pwd route as I don't have a place to store a 5 gallon bucket of liquid, and I would never be able to keep my grandson out of it if it was on the floor. HTH


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Dec 4, 2008)

I make and sell detergent - mine has no soap or borax in it (because it's intended for cloth diapers, which those aren't safe to use on) but you can add either to suit you. I use it as is on all of our laundry and it gets them VERY clean without soap.

22oz washing soda
8oz baking soda
7oz oxy clean
FO to suit you..


----------



## Pug Mom (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have to cook it?  I saw them making it on 17 Kids And Counting and they were cooking something....


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Dec 4, 2008)

Not this recipe, it's a powdered detergent. There are LOTS of recipes for liquid detergent that require boiling the ingredients to help them emulsify but this isn't one of them.

Here ya go:
http://tipnut.com/10-homemade-laundry-s ... t-recipes/
http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/laundrysoap.htm
http://www.thefrugalshopper.com/article ... gent.shtml

I have tons more, LMK if you need them


----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Laundry Soap Bar*

I was researching this a while back...and wanting to save money like you.

I read (a matter of perspective I assume) that Lard makes for a better laundry soap. And since you can buy a hug bucket of it from the store for cheap-cheap (at least here in South Texas)...that was great for me!

I add a good amount of orange and lemon essential oil and also tea tree essential oil. Of course the orange and lemon help fight the grease. And tea tree oil does as well. Plus the three make a pleasant scent (to me anyway). and tea tree EO, being a broad spectrum preservative...does wonders for bacteria...including staph! I can say this 1st hand. I did some research on it, already knowing a pretty good amount abotu tea tree anyway (from past experience). And found that there are two things that can kill staph, especially the MRSA strain that's been going around here....bleach (which I don't allow even in my home) and tea tree essential oil. Bleach kills everything, including the good bacteria. tea tree oil does not. And has been tested and proven to kill all the bad things alcohol based sanitizers doe and then some (like staph).

Plus, they are all 3 great odor eliminators (sp) and great for stain fighting.

So, I made soap with lard, as well as olive oil and coconut oil. Added those 3 EO's. And have been using that for the past year and a half.

I use my magic bullet to grind up chucks of the soap into powder. And sometimes when i don't have time to do that, and have used upa  whole bar...I just take the next bar and use a paring knife and cut 5 or 6 medium size slivers into the washing machine. works fine.

Some throw the whol bar in there and then take the left overs out. But I don't like doing it that way. Don't want leftover soap residue on the clothes.

I use ACV (Apple Cider Vinegar) in the bleach dispenser. Helps balance out the PH int he soap water, also helps with odors and is also a great sanitizer. That with tea tree oil...make the best broadbase saniziter I know.

Sorry that got so long! Hope that helps!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Thought I'd Add...*

And since I was on the subject (sorry a little off topic)...
incase anyone already wanted to know...lol....
Alo vera gel, tea tree EO, Vingar (and a little distilled water if needed)...
make a wonderful alternative to those alcohol laden sanitizers you buy at the store! Saves you money and is much much better for you. And this way, you KNOW you're killing everything. If you look up alcohol sanitizers, children on the internet...you'll hopefully come across articles about how high the alcohol levels in children are...just from daily use of those type of products! Not to mention....tea tree EO is also an immune booster and speeds healing of cuts, nicks and minor wounds.


----------



## heartsong (Dec 14, 2008)

*s*

i hate to sound like a dummy, but what is washing soda and where to you get it?  i went to the local walmart and it wasn't with the laundry soaps or the household cleaners.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: s*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> i hate to sound like a dummy, but what is washing soda and where to you get it?  i went to the local walmart and it wasn't with the laundry soaps or the household cleaners.


Hello Again, I replied to your PM, BTW.   I haven't been able to find it at Wal-Mart either. I found this site that gives the description of the product and the number to a company that sells it (Arm & Hammer). http://www.livingonadime.com/articles/washing-soda.html
Here's there website too, I think. Couldn't find anything else on there except baking soda. :/ But here's the contact page. http://www.churchdwight.com/consumer_in ... urce=WEBBS


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: s*



			
				busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> heartsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can get it at Walmart, if you look in the right department  Try pool supplies, look for the big 5lb white container with a hot pink lid - Ph Plus or Ph Up, Ph+ whatever.. it's pure washing soda (aka soda ash)...


----------



## heartsong (Dec 21, 2008)

*x*

another mystery solved!  thanks a bunch!


----------



## digit (Dec 22, 2008)

I find Arm & Hammer washing soda in the laundry isle of the grocery store.

Digit


----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great! I'll look the next time I am out and about. Sick...again. December just isn't my month this year!


----------



## Deda (Dec 30, 2008)

I live the DC area, the only chain of grocers that sell it here is Safeway.  They seem to have everything.  Of course, we have no Safeway in my town!

Whenever I drive anywhere with a Safeway I stop in and pick up a couple boxes.  They nearly always have it in stock.


----------



## mamaT (Dec 30, 2008)

I found some in the laundry isle at my local Kroger store.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's my laundry soap recipe.....no shredding, just stirring every few days until it sets up. (You can use baking soda if you can't find washing soda....it will still work).

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5223


----------



## shoresoap (Jun 12, 2016)

Made my laundry detergent but am missing fragrance. I made the powder detergent but not sure how much FO/EO to add. Do I mis into the dry detergent? 

Thanks!


----------



## Susie (Jun 12, 2016)

This is a very old thread (last post 2009).  It would be much better to start a new thread. 

But I put my EO in my soap before grating.  Otherwise, I use a Downy ball to put vinegar in for the rinse, you can add a few drops to that.


----------

